# Hardwick Warbirds 20/7/2008 - New P51D (G-MRLL) first public Viewing - Photo's



## Biggles1049 (Jul 23, 2008)

A visit late on Sunday afternoon to Hardwick co-incided with one of
the monthly open days at the 93rd BG Museum (open 3rd Sunday in the
month May to October)

As luck would have it Maurice Hammond had all his aircraft outside on
Display on the nearby Airstrip - the undoubted highlight was the first
public appearance of his new P51D "Marinell" .

The aircraft has recently been completely restored and has undertaken
engine runs and taxying trials within the last few days. It is just
awaiting paperwork before it takes to the air once more.

The aircraft is registered as G-MRLL , a North American P51D-5-NA. It
wears the markings of the 339th FG, 504th FS , as "413521", 5Q-B, and
is named "Marinell"

Even the sun played its part allowing the followwing images to be
taken (amongst several others !!)

G-MRLL Starboard side view North American P-51D-5-NA Mustang, G-MRLL, Maurice Hammond
G-MRLL Atmospheric rear view North American P-51D-5-NA Mustang, G-MRLL, Maurice Hammond

Also noted were

G-MSTG P51D "Janie"
G-HAEC P51D "Big Beautiful Doll" (visitor - departed in formation with
"Janie")

G-ELMH / "42-84555" " EP-H " "Fools Rush in" Harvard Starboard view
North American AT-6D Texan, G-ELMH, Maurice Hammond Port view (previous image)
North American AT-6D Texan, G-ELMH, Maurice Hammond

G-AMVD / "TJ565" Auster 5 Auster 5, G-AMVD, Private

Stearman (PT-13D) N4712V (ex 42-16931) (previous image)
Boeing E75 Stearman, N4712V, private

Links - relevant to the above

93rd BG Museum Hardwick
</93BG Museum - UK> <meta name="Microsoft Border" content="t, default"> </head> <body> <p align="center"> </body></html>

Hardwick Warbirds - Maurice Hammonds Collection
home of Hardwick Warbirds

Hope this is of interest


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2008)

THX for the pics, beautiful!
WW2 birds are always welcomed in the sky again!
Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech REpublic8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice pics Biggles....and welcome to the Forum...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice shots of some classic warbirds.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm with all guys here. Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 23, 2008)

seesul said:


> THX for the pics, beautiful!
> WW2 birds are always welcomed in the sky again!
> Welcome to the forum!
> Greeting from Czech REpublic8)



Ditto. Welcome


----------

